# Scorps near Palm Springs, CA



## rwfoss (Oct 3, 2005)

I had someone ask me what species of scorpions are common in the West Coachella Valley area, near Mnt. San Jacinto. (This is just west of Palm Springs.) Does anyone know off-hand, or know where I can find out?

Thanks!

Rick


----------



## TheNothing (Oct 3, 2005)

http://sparkless.net/matt/CALdatabase.htm


----------



## rwfoss (Oct 3, 2005)

That's awesome! Thank you...


----------



## MizM (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah, thanks! I've caught several around here and haven't the slightest idea of what they are! 

Oh edit! We are in Riverside County!


----------



## TheNothing (Oct 28, 2005)

Matt Graham's the one to thank
he rocks


----------



## MizM (Nov 1, 2005)

TheNothing said:
			
		

> Matt Graham's the one to thank
> he rocks


Yes, he does. But so do you!


----------

